# How would you refinish grilles for a '68



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

Are there a specific paints to use? How do you actually do them since part of them are grey and part black? Suggestions on methods and paints? Thanks


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know if this is concourse correct or not, but I used Krylon fusion for plastic in satin black and silver. Painted black first then masked with tape and it was a pain but they turned out nice. About 3 coats each.


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

Eastwood products Black 30 and Argent Silver is close to correct for those.


----------



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

i see the argent silver (wheel) stuff on ebay but am not sure what black 30 is. They have numerous blacks on ebay

Would the same black be used on the headlight bezels? It is flat, right?


----------



## MrsJones68 (Apr 28, 2015)

Good thread, was about to ask this question myself.


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

*68 Grill Painting*

This is from another thread on this site, credit to member. 

Originally Posted by Instg8ter 
just looking at the cover of my resto guide at a 68' looks like you will be painting the background in 30 degree black and the ribs will be argent silver, i would spray the whole thing silver and then get striping tape to match the rib size and mask then spray the black background. I did my 66 gto's for the tempest and they came out very nice, just re-did the tempest ones last night but they are just silver. Of course you will want to wash and scrub them with dawn detergent and water with a bristle brush to get in all the recesses. a light coat of primer or adhesion promoter after drying then paint and mask, allow the silver to dry at least 24 hrs before you mask it for the black. Eastwood will have all the supplies you need. i used rustolium satin black and metallic silver with the tricycle on the front....not original but close enough in my book cheaper and available at HD. you can see the gto ones re-finished in my avatar.


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

*68 Grill Painting*

Many degrees of black paint , this should help. 

Black Paint- these terms do not prescribe a single numeric degree of gloss, but rather a range. The accepted ranges in degrees of gloss for each term follow:

Gloss = 100 degrees gloss
Semi-Gloss = 50-60 degrees gloss
Eggshell = 20-30 degrees gloss
Flat = 0 to 5 degrees gloss


----------



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

Thank you for the additional info. So the "30" could be Satin finish. 

I will get some of that and maybe try and do the bezels as well.


----------



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

I forgot to ask and hope someone can chime in. What kind of quality are the "new" ones that are available? Decent? Crap?


----------

